# BandHappy Official Thread



## ugg im kyle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there guys, I would like to share with you a new way to receive online lessons! Matt Halpern, of Peripherym, is starting a website called 'BandHappy' to receive online, guitar, bass, drum, vocal, recording, etc lessons. There is already a long list of familiar faces on there that I know many of you will enjoy. The roster of artists is constantly growing. With teacher names such as Matt Halpern, Devin Shidaker (envenomedcky), Neil Boshart, Paul Ortiz, Chris Letchford & many more. Keep checking back to this thread for more information, launch details, etc. Also check the facebook web-page.
BANDHAPPY | Facebook
Our friend, Devin Shidaker Wall Photos | Facebook

STAY INFORMED!


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 27, 2011)

My bud Shane Blay (Oh Sleeper) is affiliated too. Will be good for a lot of peeps


----------



## ugg im kyle (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes he is, and yeah, there are a lot of talented musicians taking part in this website.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Nov 5, 2011)

Two dudes I know you guys will be totally excited for~!


----------



## walleye (Nov 6, 2011)

wow tosin's mean. thats not very encouraging for a student


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 6, 2011)

i was thinking how are guys like tosin and aj (the human abstract) going to teach people who cant read music and understand no music theory?


----------



## Isan (Nov 6, 2011)

They can just by virtue of basic understanding of music .... not nearly as efficient but still


----------



## ugg im kyle (Nov 6, 2011)

Each teacher is going to have their own personal page with information, you will also be able to save each video session to go back and watch it again.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just gonna go ahead and  this.

How is this not being talked about more seriously? Have you guys seen some of the names of the guys who will be teaching on here?


----------



## Fiction (Dec 17, 2011)

Also the advertisement that was released looked really professional, as does the layout of the website, I'm honestly really surprised how well this project has turned out.. I'll definitely be signing up when its released!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 20, 2011)

So are they lessons or is it a video library?


----------



## Overtone (Dec 20, 2011)

It's like doing lessons over Skype. But I'm guessing there has to be more to the idea than that... maybe an interface for providing the notation material. And obviously it must provide a more organized way for students to find teachers and sign up for lessons, and also simplify the payment process so teachers aren't having to keep tabs on a million paypal transactions. In other words there must be some features to make the teachers' lives simpler and also reach a greater # of students, otherwise I think they would be sticking to skype and paypal.


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> It's like doing lessons over Skype. But I'm guessing there has to be more to the idea than that... maybe an interface for providing the notation material. And obviously it must provide a more organized way for students to find teachers and sign up for lessons, and also simplify the payment process so teachers aren't having to keep tabs on a million paypal transactions. In other words there must be some features to make the teachers' lives simpler and also reach a greater # of students, otherwise I think they would be sticking to skype and paypal.


this 
probably

my worry is what will happen when a lot of bands try to hit the summer festival circuit


----------



## Garband (Jan 3, 2012)

ugg im kyle said:


>


Erm. I have to ask.. Who is this?

Please don't hate me; I just listen to music, I don't watch videos or go to concerts!

I'm excited for this, though. I can see a BUNCH of helpful stuff being there for me. haha


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 3, 2012)

mrakard holcomb from periphery and haunted shores.


----------



## Garband (Jan 3, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> mrakard holcomb from periphery and haunted shores.


Ahhh thanks. I thought that was what the plectrum was telling me. ;p

Was rocking some Periphery earlier tonight. Even better for this site!


----------



## Grimbold (Jan 4, 2012)

i just learned arusato will be here!
thank you jesus!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really excited about Michael Keene teaching on there. I have this feeling that I'll be nervous taking lessons from him haha. He's never seemed the social type.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope the prices are the standard $40 an hour, hell even Broderick was charging $40 an hour over skype right until he joined Megadeth.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 5, 2012)

the only problem i have with this idea is i cant imagine that most people will be able to give consistent lessons to 1 person. 

there is a thrill and a novelty to be had by getting a couple neat lessons from your idols.

but beyond that i cant imagine it being much of a tool.

i cant wait for the neverending youtube installments of lessons from random people though


----------



## Jameson (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been super excited about the lineup of teachers they have, and am even moreso especially now that the guys from Being have jumped on. Looks like a fantastic site.


----------



## Grimbold (Jan 10, 2012)

any news on the price yet?


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 10, 2012)

every teacher sets their price. so far ive seen 30-60 usd


----------



## Solodini (Jan 10, 2012)

My teacher account has now been activated. The site looks really good. I've posted a few potential lessons on various things, priced at $25USD for the 30 minute lessons and $40USD for the 60 minute lessons. I'm very open to lesson requests.

You can find me at:
AdamSatur | BANDHAPPY

It's difficult to tell at the moment but I hope the search brings up teachers with their student rating contributing to their place in the results.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 10, 2012)

My account was approved yesterday. Been so excited for this, this is the best thing ever.


----------



## oliviergus (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone had some private time with Mr. Browne yet? 

Its 35$ for a hour. I'm interested in trying this, just to see if I will learn some new things, evolve as a guitarist etc. 

Do you have to play "live" for your teacher? And does the teacher play live for you? If... Then you're very limited to the quality of your soundcard?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know how efficient lessons over skype are, but I'm still excited.

I thought maybe I could take a lesson with Tymon from Exivious, that would be great!


----------



## jam3v (Jan 10, 2012)

What I'm interested in is sitting down with the same guy, at the same time every week, in order to build a solid instructor-student relationship and really evolve as a guitarist. And hoping these guys, being at the level they are, will have patience with their students.

Lessons over Skype also present some serious challenges. I took a lesson with Dave Weiner once over Skype and it wasn't very productive.

Good luck to the team there. I'll be signing up!


----------



## Solodini (Jan 10, 2012)

You might not get that regularity with the big name guys who will go off on tour but there are plenty of us unknown guys whose careers are in teaching music so there should be plenty of people with whom you should be able to develop productive consistency.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing who I can find for guitar, based on ^. I'll definitely check your page out tomorrow, when I've done my chemistry exam  I'm booking vocal lessons with Rody Walker perhaps next week, my god he has an amazing voice and his lessons sound so insanely fun too.


----------



## Grimbold (Jan 12, 2012)

Solodini said:


> You might not get that regularity with the big name guys who will go off on tour but there are plenty of us unknown guys whose careers are in teaching music so there should be plenty of people with whom you should be able to develop productive consistency.


gotta check this out!


----------



## RyanCarraher (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey awesome thread! Check out my BandHappy page! https://bandhappy.com/profile/RyanwCarraher

Here is some info about me:
Im Ryan Carraher. I am a 18 year old guitar player from Bergen County, NJ. I have been playing guitar for 6 years. I have study different styles including metal, jazz, fusion and most recently classical.
If you are interested in lessons they are, commonly, private, one-on-one lessons that last an hour, for the cheap price of $25! Please contact me through Bandhappy or email me ar [email protected] to set up a lesson.
I have opened for the following artists:
Grand Funk Railroad, Allan Holdsworth, Leslie West, Joe Lynn Turner, Adrian Belew, Sly and the Family Stone, Ours, George Thorogood, Paul Rodgers, The Fab Faux, John Wetton, Yes. Pete Best, Napoleon Murphy Brock.
Here is my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/RyanCarraher/videos


----------



## Quikblade (Feb 28, 2012)

Anybody whos been taking the lessons got any opinions on this?

And does it work quite well via webcam?

I doubt I would use this unless I had something particular I was stuck with and I wanted some feedback on my own technique, but i imagine that might be hard to pick up on via webcam?


----------



## Solodini (Feb 28, 2012)

I've found it pretty good for teaching. Unlike Skype, their audio and video are transmitted simultaneously, to remove lag between the two. Speeds are good and it's all very reliable, I find.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 25, 2012)

Bit of a necrobump, but I'm also curious as to anyone who has taken lessons and how it went. Got a lesson with Frank Aresti from Fates Warning coming up soon.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a lesson on production (synth creation, layering, etc) with Lee Duck, we used Skype to share desktops back and forth it worked well.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 6, 2012)

Just had my lesson with Frank Aresti. It was a great lesson, but for some reason, he couldn't hear me on his end, despite it saying my mic was working fine. Hoping to figure that out soon, as I want to book another lesson with him, plus I hit up Spencer Sotelo.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Mar 1, 2013)

i've done some lessons through bandhappy and it's worked really good. my complaint is most of the teachers i've tried contacting for lessons never get back to me or anyone else for that matter. my suggestion would be if your not gonna teach take your profile down and stop wasting peoples time.


----------



## concertjunkie (Mar 7, 2013)

ive had a few lessons on bandhappy already (navene koperweis (ex-AAL drummer/fleshwrought guitarist), jason richardson (chelsea grin/ex-Born of Osiris), Nick Llerandi (Ever Forthright) and Marc Lambert (Painted in Exile), all have been VERY worth the information shared. The only issue ive had is with relation to the sites built in webcam/chat window. EVERY lesson ive done ended up switching over to Skype since the lag was unbearable (it seems Internet Explorer is suited best for this, but im on a mac...)
aside from that, i will get more lessons as i crave to learn more


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had a lesson with Mark Holcomb through Bandhappy. It went great! Absolutely love the site and service, although I wish the lessons would be saved/recorded in my profile to re-watch later. I thought they were at first so I didn't take any notes, was thoroughly bummed to find out after that they aren't saved.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for bringing this back but it looks like Bandhappy is dead? I searched and didn't find anything... what happened?


----------



## Solodini (Feb 3, 2015)

I imagine their failure to promote anyone other than the few big name artists probably meant they made little money and went under. I made a bunch of suggestions to their man, like having a bunch of tutors, a couple famous, a few not, discussing a topic, their approaches to it, ways to learn it and its applications, features on various tutors and so on. He gave the limp response of "good idea" then nothing since. Their own fault, really.


----------

